# Zahlenfolge in Int-Array einlesen?



## xlef (19. Nov 2009)

Hallo liebe Forummitglieder,

ich beschäftige mich erst seit ein paar Wochen mit JAVA und bisher kam ich auch ganz gut zurecht.
Nun aber steh ich vor einer Aufgabe bei der ich einfach nicht weiterkomme.

Ich habe mich natürlich auch fleißig selbst dran probiert und auch gegoogelt, 
doch dabei für mich nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden.
Finde immer nur für mich noch unverständlichen Code mit zig Importen und
irgendwelchen Scannern. Diese sind für mich aber noch böhmische Dörfer, 
es muss auch einfacher gehen, sonst hätte man mir die Aufgabe nicht gestellt.

*Aufgabe lautet wie folgt:*
Schreibe eine Funktion zum einlesen einer Folge von Zahlen in ein int-Array.
Die Größe des Arrays soll über die Standardeingabe festlegbar sein.
Die Funktion soll in einem Hauptprogramm getestet werden.

Das hab ich bisher. Ich weis das ist nicht viel will aber auch nicht wissentlich 
Code posten von dem ich weis das er nicht funktioniert.
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


```
public class ArrayEinlesen {
	
	public static void main(String [] args) {
		
		System.out.print("Wie groß soll das Array sein?");
		int a = In.readInt();
		
		int Array[] = new int[a];
	}
}
```


----------



## MiDniGG (19. Nov 2009)

```
int Array[] = new int[a];
```

ändern in


```
int[] arr = new int[a];
```

Sollte funktionieren. Variablennamen werden klein geschrieben. und Array dürfte wohl ein reserviertes Wort sein.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (19. Nov 2009)

und gleich das auch noch lesen:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/91670-txt-array-einlesen.html
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/91617-einlesen-int-speichern-array.html

EDIT:
Ist grad Semesterbeginn??


----------



## xlef (19. Nov 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
schau gleich mal

@Der Müde Joe
Naja, Oktober war beginn.


----------



## xlef (19. Nov 2009)

ok, bin jetzt schon etwas weiter. Denke auch das ist der richtige Ansatz, nur...

wenn ich jetzt einen Wert für "a" eingebe durchläuft er die for Schleife natürlich "a" mal.
Es soll aber erst nach jeder Eingabe für die Stelle "i" im Array die Schleife wieder durchlaufen werden.
Ich komm einfach nicht drauf. Vielleicht hat einer noch einen kleinen Tip für mich, sonst mach ich erstmal was Anderes und schau morgen wieder drauf. Vielleicht hilft das ja.:bahnhof:


[JAVA=42]
public class ArrayEinlesen {

	public static void main(String [] args) {

		System.out.print("Wie groß soll das Array sein?");
		int a = In.readInt();


		int feld[] = new int[a];

		int i;
		for (i=0; i < feld.length; i++) 

			System.out.println("Feldgröße an Stelle " + i + " eingeben: ");
			feld_ = In.readInt();

	}

}
[/code]_


----------



## Schumi (19. Nov 2009)

2 Fragen: Wieso willst Du die Schleife nocheinmal durchlaufen? Du willst sie doch nur einmal durchlaufen und jeden Feldeintrag mit einem Wert füllen oder nicht?
Und wieso schreibst Du in Deiner Ausgabe in der Schleife "Feldgröße... eingeben". Du bittest hier doch um die Eingabe eines Wertes für den entsprechenden Feldeintrag.

Eta: Vielleicht liegt das Problem darin, dass Du den Block hinter der For Schleife nicht geklammert hast, dadurch passiert das ins Feld schreiben nur einmal.

also 
	
	
	
	





```
for(...)
{
  //Alles was für jeden Feldeintrag passieren soll.
}
//Weiter
```


----------



## xlef (19. Nov 2009)

Danke Schumi



Schumi hat gesagt.:


> Eta: Vielleicht liegt das Problem darin, dass Du den Block hinter der For Schleife nicht geklammert hast, dadurch passiert das ins Feld schreiben nur einmal.



:toll:das ist es



Schumi hat gesagt.:


> 2 Fragen: Wieso willst Du die Schleife nocheinmal durchlaufen? Du willst sie doch nur einmal durchlaufen und jeden Feldeintrag mit einem Wert füllen oder nicht?
> Und wieso schreibst Du in Deiner Ausgabe in der Schleife "Feldgröße... eingeben". Du bittest hier doch um die Eingabe eines Wertes für den entsprechenden Feldeintrag.



hast föllig recht, natürlich mein ich der Wert des entsprechenden Feldeintrags.


----------



## xlef (19. Nov 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe

So scheint es zu funktionieren:

[JAVA=42]
public class ArrayEinlesen 
{
	public static void main(String [] args) 
	{
		System.out.print("Wie groß soll das Array sein?");
		int a = In.readInt();

		int feld[] = new int[a];

		int i;
		for (i=0; i < feld.length; i++) 
		{
			System.out.print("Feldwert an Stelle " + i + " eingeben: ");
			feld_ = In.readInt();
		}

		for (i=0; i < feld.length; i++) 
		{
		System.out.println(feld);
		}
	}
}
[/code]_


----------

